# Bergger 200



## nealjpage (Jun 2, 2008)

So last weekend I went to a wedding for some friends and they didn't have a photographer.  Not expecting to have to shoot anything important, I brought along some film I don't usually use, one of which was Bergger 200, which I used to shoot some "formal" poses for them with my 645.  There's no pressure to produce anything, but it'd be great to have something good to give them.

Now I've got this roll of film and have no idea what to do with it.  Well, I know that I have to process it but have no idea what to use.  Should I use D76?  Dektol?  Diafine?  Any special instructions?


----------



## doobs (Jun 2, 2008)

I've always just used Xtol. Worked nice.

It was a fine film.


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 2, 2008)

I think I've got some of that around here...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 3, 2008)

I suggest you go here for info:

CLICK


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 3, 2008)

As well as for all the films and developers:

CLICK


----------



## JC1220 (Jun 3, 2008)

Bergger films are wonderful, long tonal range, responds well to plus & minus development and works very well with Pyro. I had used this film quite a bit in the past and in the recent year have gone back to it and can't see any reason why I left it. 

Anyway, for the roll film I would suggest the old standby Rodinal at 1:50, otherwise D76 at 1:1 both have always been good developers for panchromatic films.

See the Bergger site for some more details: http://www.bergger.com/us/bpf200.html


----------



## nealjpage (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks, guys!  I'll try to get that done tonite.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 3, 2008)

I would highly recommend pyro if you're comfortable using it. Bergger really shines in it. Otherwise I might play it safe with something like AB55.


----------

